# Bringing Her Back Home



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm headed down this afternoon for our last weekend at the beach rental spot in Gulf Shores.







DW & DS went down Wednesday.







I'll be bringing the OB back home and getting her ready for somewhere else to go.







As mentioned before we rented a spot in Gulf shores @ Island Retreat RV Park Island Retreatand for the most part I think it has worked out well. We are looking at other parks for next year but would recommend it because of the proximity to the beach, bike trails and staff. We were able to use it 5 times in two months (June baseball Allstars tied us up some) but I think we will try it again next year. It was still much cheaper per trip vs. a Condo rental and you don't have to pack everything up every time you make a trip, just set a few thing out or in and roll out the canopy and slide the cooler within arm's length.







Everyone be safe and enjoy your outings!!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> you don't have to pack everything up every time you make a trip, just set a few thing out or in and roll out the canopy and slide the cooler within arm's length.


I know what you mean. We have a seasonal site up at Priest Lake Idaho just so we don't have to pack and unpack everything everytime we make a trip. My DH has little time off from work, so when he does get a couple of days off, we want to spend as much time as possible just relaxing and spending time together with our two little boys. We actually were going to sell our brand new Outback earlier this year because we didn't have any time to use it, but having the seasonal site solved all our problems. Now I can go up whenever I want with our two little boys, and then DH can join us when he has a day or two off from work.

Your site close to the beach sounds wonderful. I sure hope you find somewhere else just as wonderful to put your Outback, or maybe you could rent out another spot at the same place?







Anyway, good luck with whatever you find and let us know when you do.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Here's another vote for a seasonal site for those of you who don't get to use your Outback as much as you'd like. I initially balked at the idea, DH talked me into it and boy I'm glad we did it. We use it every other weekend at least (vs. 5 X last year). It's just like having a vacation home!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

What a great idea...I have never thought about a seasonal site...where would I begin to find a nice one in so calif?


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What a great idea...I have never thought about a seasonal site...where would I begin to find a nice one in so calif?


You could start by doing a search on your computer for RV parks in So. Cal., and then see which ones offer seasonal rates. Then, out of those, see which RV parks look like ones you'd like to check out and go visit them.

Seasonal sites are wonderful for those of us who can't spare the "travel" and "packing" time. It's just like outtatown said, it makes your Outback seem like a vacation home. (Actually, that's exactly what we call our Outback - our vacation home!)


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I have some questions about this RV Park/resort stuff that maybe someone here can answer. Just today I was presented with a RV park site idea off of the internet. It comes with a rv site, full hook-ups, a cement picnic table AND a 1 br/1 bath cabin. Now before I call the realtor about this I wanted to ask my Outback family. When you go to your vacation home (Outback at the site) does the park have an attendant to turn on the a/c and fridge ahead of time? What do you do when you leave...slide-in, roll-up awning, turn off everything, and lock it? Who-if anyone- checks on unit during the week to prevent theft, etc?? It sure seems like a fine idea to have a site at an RV Park of this sort, especially if I don't have a zillion hours of vacation time, and can't seem to think of spending $$$ on gas to go somewhere far, far away from home. Please fill us in on any info, if there is anything more to add. Thanks in advance, P.J.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

skippershe said:


> What a great idea...I have never thought about a seasonal site...where would I begin to find a nice one in so calif?


Okay, first purchase an acre of land in Oceanside...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> I have some questions about this RV Park/resort stuff that maybe someone here can answer. Just today I was presented with a RV park site idea off of the internet. It comes with a rv site, full hook-ups, a cement picnic table AND a 1 br/1 bath cabin. Now before I call the realtor about this I wanted to ask my Outback family. When you go to your vacation home (Outback at the site) does the park have an attendant to turn on the a/c and fridge ahead of time? What do you do when you leave...slide-in, roll-up awning, turn off everything, and lock it? Who-if anyone- checks on unit during the week to prevent theft, etc?? It sure seems like a fine idea to have a site at an RV Park of this sort, especially if I don't have a zillion hours of vacation time, and can't seem to think of spending $$$ on gas to go somewhere far, far away from home. Please fill us in on any info, if there is anything more to add. Thanks in advance, P.J.




I nall the seasonal sites I know of. You get a site. priod You are responsible for everything including the lawn at some on your site. Some leave everything on, some don t. My parents always turned of the water but the electric is on for the fridge. Security, some, but your seasonal neighbors are your biggest help. No one but yourself is respomsible for the awning, AC. etc. Basically you rent the land.

Its not as bad as I just made it out. My parents had a seasonal for 18 years. The only thing ever taken was firewood. They never had any damage. They left the awning out all season (angled for rain) because they had a add a room on it. They loved it. It was also a quick weekend for me if I had no plans. I would get the site across from them.

Now off the internet........not so sure, go to the place and talk to other seasonals.

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> I have some questions about this RV Park/resort stuff that maybe someone here can answer. Just today I was presented with a RV park site idea off of the internet. It comes with a rv site, full hook-ups, a cement picnic table AND a 1 br/1 bath cabin. Now before I call the realtor about this I wanted to ask my Outback family. When you go to your vacation home (Outback at the site) does the park have an attendant to turn on the a/c and fridge ahead of time? What do you do when you leave...slide-in, roll-up awning, turn off everything, and lock it? Who-if anyone- checks on unit during the week to prevent theft, etc?? It sure seems like a fine idea to have a site at an RV Park of this sort, especially if I don't have a zillion hours of vacation time, and can't seem to think of spending $$$ on gas to go somewhere far, far away from home. Please fill us in on any info, if there is anything more to add. Thanks in advance, P.J.



No, there's no attendant to turn things on/off for you. It's not any different than if you owned a vacation condo or vacation home - you are completely responsible for your trailer, how you want to leave it when you're not there, what you want to leave on or off, etc.

We leave it plugged in to electricity all the time to keep the fridge cold. The a/c is off when we're not there. We turn the water off while we're not there just in case a leak was to occur. We leave our slides out - (there's really no reason to put them in and out at a seasonal site except for occassional maintenance to keep the rubber seals soft and supple). We leave our awning out, but we angle it down at a steep angle so the wind can't damage it while we're gone. It also serves as shelter for our lawn chairs, table, etc. We'll fold up the lawn chairs and leave them leaning against the table under the awning.

As far as theft, or if there was any kind of damage to occur to our trailer, the owners of the RV park that we're at would notify us by phone. Also, our neighbors keep an eye out for our stuff, just like we do for them and their stuff. We feel pretty secure since many of our neighbors have been at the RV park for years and have never experienced a theft - and some of them leave out some pretty nice, and expensive, BBQs and lawn furniture.

Hope I helped to answer some of your questions.









Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This seasonal site idea certainly sounds like an appealing option. But I must say, for me, I like the variety. Yes it is a pain packing and traveling sometimes, but I like seeing new places, and doing different things. The beach one weekend, alpine mountains the next, then add in some high dessert camping just for fun. Of course, living in Oregon and having all those options within 2-3 hours of home helps!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

We love trying out places too - but it seemed that we weren't getting "out" enough - this year with the seasonal site we have used it every week - sometimes 2 nights others just 1. Seems like we always have friends coming over too - just to have a beer and sit by the bonfire. For those of you with the extra vacation and flexible work schedules going to different sites is much more fun. But right now for our lifestyle we are able to camp and do it on the spur of the moment. Good luck in deciding.


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well we have her back at home now. Whew! Its amazing how much stuff you can accumulate either by bringing and leaving or purchasing as you go back and forth. But anyway I have it plugged in the AC and will finish unloading this afternoon.
As of right now we have reserved another site at the same place (just a bit larger corner lot) for next year. My DW hated to leave since she loves to lay in he sun but all good things must come to an end sometime I guess. 
We met and made several friends while we were there and sounds like they will be back next year as well. It's good to be involved in a camping community because it reminds me of the way things used to be. Kids all over the place playing OUTSIDE and neighbors talking and enjoying everyone's company and everyone's welcome at everyone's site. Just seems like the neighborhood of days gone by.

Anyway, hope everyone is safe and enjoy your outings.


----------

